# I am getting Financial Assistance for my  hip surgery



## Marie5656 (Mar 10, 2022)

*A friend here suggested I apply for Financial Assistance from the hospital where I am having my hip replacement surgery. She got it for her cancer treatments.  They paid 100% of her medical bills not covered by insurance.  So I applied. Today I got my approval for 100% of my hospital stay. Covers every thing except incidentals like TV, and stuff. Does not cover prescription meds...but I am guessing that means the meds I get from the drug store.  I did a nice happy dance*


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 10, 2022)

Wonderful news, Marie!


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 10, 2022)

mazel tov!  it's the hospital, itself, that's providing the financial help?


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 10, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> mazel tov!  it's the hospital, itself, that's providing the financial help?


*To my understanding, yes.  There are several hospitals in the system that offer such assistance, I am sure there is some sort of fund...as when a college student gets such financial help.  I applied directly through the hospital.  I would just guess that offering such assistance is in the budget somewhere.
I would suggest to any of my friends here who are facing large medical bills to look into it.*


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 10, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *A friend here suggested I apply for Financial Assistance from the hospital where I am having my hip replacement surgery. She got it for her cancer treatments.  They paid 100% of her medical bills not covered by insurance.  So I applied. Today I got my approval for 100% of my hospital stay. Covers every thing except incidentals like TV, and stuff. Does not cover prescription meds...but I am guessing that means the meds I get from the drug store.  I did a nice happy dance*


That's great news Marie! Like I always say...it pays to talk to people.


----------



## Remy (Apr 2, 2022)

That's really good to hear and I'm sure gives you some peace of mind outside the actual surgery.


----------



## Remy (Apr 2, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *To my understanding, yes.  There are several hospitals in the system that offer such assistance, I am sure there is some sort of fund...as when a college student gets such financial help.  I applied directly through the hospital.  I would just guess that offering such assistance is in the budget somewhere.
> I would suggest to any of my friends here who are facing large medical bills to look into it.*


Is it a Catholic hospital? I'm just wondering. I don't know if it's true still but when I lived in Washington state, the main hospital in the town was a Catholic hospital. I knew someone who went to the ER there with no insurance. She said she did get phone calls, got hassled a little to pay. Finally agreed to something like 20-30 dollars a month and they left her alone, as she was making the payments. But the hospital would not turn anyone into a collection agency.


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 2, 2022)

Remy said:


> Is it a Catholic hospital? I'm just wondering. I don't know if it's true still but when I lived in Washington state, the main hospital in the town was a Catholic hospital. I knew someone who went to the ER there with no insurance. She said she did get phone calls, got hassled a little to pay. Finally agreed to something like 20-30 dollars a month and they left her alone, as she was making the payments. But the hospital would not turn anyone into a collection agency.


No, it is public.  This assistance is offered through many of the hospital systems in the area for people to apply for facing major expenses. So, I will be getting 100% of my bill covered.  It is meant for seniors or others on Medicare, SSI and fixed incomes.  The assistance covers all bills for 12 months from date of approval


----------



## Tish (Apr 2, 2022)

So happy for you, that's wonderful news.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 2, 2022)

That's fantastic Marie!


----------



## MickaC (Apr 2, 2022)

So happy for you, Marie.
Such a big load off your mind, so you can focus on your rehab and recovery.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 2, 2022)

Good news, Marie. One less thing to worry about. Now you can concentrate on getting a good medical outcome.

My operation is next Wednesday and all of my hospital and rehab bills are covered by my insurance. The cost of the surgery is only part covered and I have been paying that off in advance so I am also going forward without worrying about the costs.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 2, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> No, it is public.  This assistance is offered through many of the hospital systems in the area for people to apply for facing major expenses. So, I will be getting 100% of my bill covered.  It is meant for seniors or others on Medicare, SSI and fixed incomes.  The assistance covers all bills for 12 months from date of approval


When I got it for a while, it sounds like very similar to what Marie is getting.  It was from a hospital *but* mine was only for their Outpatient offices and services, labs, etc, that are connected in their system,
but only outpatient, _not_ inpatient, the kind I was given.

I am sharing this, so that people will know, if they apply to their hospitals for this, to notice exactly which you are able to request, and which, they give you.  Whether it's what you need or not.
When I got it, it did cover deductibles and co-pays, that Medicare didn't pay.  It was a big help.


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 2, 2022)

Kaila said:


> When I got it for a while, it sounds like very similar to what Marie is getting.  It was from a hospital *but* mine was only for their Outpatient offices and services, labs, etc, that are connected in their system,
> but only outpatient, _not_ inpatient, the kind I was given.
> 
> I am sharing this, so that people will know, if they apply to their hospitals for this, to notice exactly which you are able to request, and which, they give you.  Whether it's what you need or not.
> When I got it, it did cover deductibles and co-pays, that Medicare didn't pay.  It was a big help.


*Adding to this, you have to apply at each medical group you belong to. My surgery is through Rochester Regional Health, where my ortho is affiliated.  If I go to a specialist in the system my primary is with , University of Rochester Medical Center (URMC) I would have to apply to URMC for assistance.  Does this make sense?  
If you have surgery or major expenses coming, check with your hospital or group for Financial Assistance.*


----------



## Gaer (Apr 2, 2022)

That's so wonderful!


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 3, 2022)

Every Calif city I've lived in had at least 1 hospital that had a financial assistance program. A nurse I dated for a while told me the money is donated by local merchants and there's a state fund that matches the donations (up to a certain amount) annually.

Awesome, Marie!


----------

